# Best time for Mikes tapes!



## Guest

I'm hoping to start Mikes tapes soon and was wondering is there a better time of the day to do them. I have 2 young kids 7 and 4 and find it difficult to get the time.


----------



## eric

Happy Guy, the best time is when you can make sometime for yourself in the day, but for me the best time was at night.I also want to add we have a new forum for CBT and hypnotherapy questios just so you know and if you could post questions in there that would be great, as others can tell you of there experiences.Thanks Happy guy I am sure some others will respond. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Tiss

HappyGuy-I have 2 teenagers-there's never any time to do much of anything except keep track of them! I listen to the tapes at night which is so relaxing and helps me to sleep. I rarely can make it through a tape without falling asleep. I am really enjoying them. My only problem now is my husband's snoring. I have been retiring to the guest bedroom lately. Trying to get him to see a doc about that. Good luck with the tapes!


----------



## Kathleen M.

I feel that any time that you can be consistant with it is the best time. K.


----------



## JeanG

Hi happy guy:The tapes can be listened to at any time! I used to listen to them at night, but there were times I listened during the day also. Just so you can pick a quiet time to yourself.







lol - I'm never alone when I listen to the tapes -- my cat is in love with Mike's voice and comes running and plops herself down on my stomach to listen too. I tried shutting the door, but she sits outside and yowls if I don't let her in.







JeanG


----------



## britta

I used to listen to them before bed, I would almost always fall asleep to them, but that was ok because I would still get a huge benefit from it. I had these big headphones and I would snuggle up in bed, put them on and just let go. I would wake up hours later having tried to roll onto my side unsuccessfully because of the big headphones.My husband used to tease me about going to bed with my boyfriend Mike (his name is Mike also).Good luck with the tapes, hope they are as helpful to you as they were to me.


----------



## eric

If we could post in the new forum that would be very helpful. Also Mike will be checking this forum and answering questions.ThanksBritta, I am glad they helped you.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Hi All,All good answers, generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.Many thanks for all you comments







Best RegardsMike


----------

